

HML = Hanna Montana Linux Distro - steve918
http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html

======
powrtoch
Here's what will happen.

Through some seemingly-tiny feature of the OS that the developer arbitrarily
decided to include (something not related to Hannah Montana), this will become
the best-choice Linux distro for a small group of people. A couple of these
people will turn out to be brilliantly gifted hackers, and will continue to
enhance the OS to the point where it begins to overtake other distros in
overall experience.

HML becomes the flagship distro of the Open Source movement, and on its
strength Linux finally overtakes proprietary OSs and establishes a dominant
market share. Eventually, nearly every computer on the planet runs HML. By
2100, HML is the only thing anyone remembers the name "Hannah Montana" for.

~~~
rkwz
So 2100 is finally the year of linux in desktop! ;)

------
noahth
This is entertaining. Is it intended to be serious at all? because having
these 2 Q&As consecutively in the faq:

\--- Q : How/why did you make such a great OS? A : I thought - what would
attract young users to Linux? So I created this idea after a lot of reading
and work.

Q : How can I watch DVDs and other Media? A : click the Hannah Montana menu,
then Utilities, then Konsole, then type: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
kubuntu-restricted-extras \---

is comical. to me, this says, "it's for kids, and the first thing they should
learn is that linux requires you to learn obscure things to do stuff that's
easy as pie and very commonly used on other computers."

~~~
mrj
What learning? You're asked to paste something into a terminal, not to
understand it. That's not learning.

------
vital101
After I choked back the vomit, I began to think "Shouldn't this just be an
Ubuntu theme?".

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I'm pretty sure it is just a KDE theme over Kubuntu.

Apart from the trademark infringement, copyright infringement and the headache
inducing colour clash on the website of peach and lilac and the fact the theme
creator thinks they made a new OS, apart from that it all looks great.

I'm curious about the "Truth" page in the SourceForge site, that page can't be
viewed, does it tell us that the rest of the site is a lie?

------
Typhon
The diversity of GNU/Linux distros is turning into something similar to rule
34 :

"If X exists, there is an X-themed Linux distro"

------
joelburget
Someone must be held responsible for this.

------
akozak
I'm waiting for HML Server Edition.

------
ebtalley
I contemplated loading it for my daughter for a second... naw

~~~
lowglow
Why not? A lot of goods offer pleasant and appealingly themed branding to lure
customers to adopt their use. At least this one is educational and might help
serve her more in the future.

